# H: Necrons, AoBR Orks W:CSM, DA or Fantasy



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have Nercons Im looking to get rid of since I'm focusing on Chaos Marines and Dark Angles, I would like to maybe do a straight trade but open to all offers.
What I have:
1 Vargard Obyron
1 Necron lord
5 deathmarks
32 Warriors
7 Bases Of Scarabs
1 Doomsday Arch (side weapons have fallen of but all undamaged and still have them
1 Annihilation Barge( the two necrons have fallen off but I have them as well)
1 Codex as well
Also Have full ork force from AOBR
New* Also have FoW I might trade away, I have a Rifle company of British infantry, 6 Sherman's, and 2 fireflies 
What I want
Anything CSM or Dark Angles, But I would really like to get into Fantasy so I am very interested in offers involving WHFB(VC and WoC are catching my eye) but all offers I will consider.
Don't be afraid to message or post, Open to all offers and doesn't hurt to ask questions Just don't throw me extremely one sided offers in your favor

Pictures:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/stuff032.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/stuff031.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/stuff030.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/a/img580/6061/stuff029r.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/stuff028.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/stuff027.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/stuff026.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/stuff025y.jpg/
FoW Pics:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/fow012.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/fow011.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/fow010.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/fow009.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/fow008.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/fow007.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/fow006.jpg/


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Messaged about Necrons.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Deal fell threw. All still available


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, when you say CSM, does that include cultists as well or just Traitor Marines ?
In regards to fantasy, I have a lot of chaos daemons stuff sitting around, just specifiy what you're after.
Also, where are you located in the world and would you split the Necron units ?


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am interested in cultists, well im interested in anything chaos lol. Im located in canada and dont mind shipping anywhere as long as something is worked out. Also for fantasy Im interested in almost anything, I might be okay with splitting up my Necrons but depends on the offer


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Updated* Added FoW to post


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Added Fow Pictures


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Send you a PM a couple days ago ?


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

still sitting here


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Because you don't reply to PMs ?


----------

